# Run DLL on start-up problem-please help!



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Hello everyone. When I start my computer, and log in I get a "Run a DLL as an App" Error message. It happens every time and is very annoying. 
In the box it says "Run a DLL as an App has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience."
Then it asks me to tell Microsoft about the problem. When I click for more information it says "AppName: rundll32.exe, AppVer: 5.1.2600.2180, ModName: x10net.dll, ModVer: 2.0.0.40 and Offset 000155b0"
This is driving me crazy, I can't figure out what it is and how to fix it? I am on Windows XP home. Can anyone help me out? Thanks you so much in advance!


----------



## pweezil (Oct 11, 2002)

Are you using a Remote Wonder with your computer?
If so, you may need to reinstall the drivers for it.


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Thank you for your help! Ok, here is my story. I started getting this error about one week ago. I didn't know what it meant and I didn't have time to deal with in until today. I do have a Remote Wonder from ATI. I haven't used it in a while, so I wouldn't have been able to tie it to this message. I installed a new updated version of ATI multi-media center for my 9000 All-in-wonder today, along with it a new remote software. The new ATI multi-media center works great, but the remote doesn't work at all. After looking on google (and above) it seems these two problems are connected, RunDLL and the remote. When I uninstall the remote, and start the computer the message does not appear. When I install the remote software and start the computer the message appears. It started before the software update today, so using system restore will not work. On another website found by google, I found several people who reported this and one poster said to download X10 drivers. I did, and it doesn't help. I can't find an answer. Why won't windows start the Remote Wonder wonder software and reconize the USB receiver? This is exactly what is causing the runDLL error. I have tried everything I know of. Uninstall, reinstall, go back to the old software version try a new version and nothing! I just don't get it! I hate ATI's software, it has caused nothing but problems since day 1. can anyone at all help??????????


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Did you completely UNinstall all the ATI software, including the Remote software/drivers, before installing the new versions?

Also, with the remote being a USB based device, you MUST install the software/drivers BEFORE you plug the adapter into the USB socket. If you had the adapter in the socket you will likely come up with problems like you've experienced. You will need to completely uninstall the remote and it's drivers, reboot the machine, install the new software/drivers, reboot, THEN plug the adapter into the USB socket and let XP go through its install for it.


----------



## pweezil (Oct 11, 2002)

Mini,
Look here to see if it may help:
http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33738545&page=1
Step #2 might help.
Maybe the old drivers are not being completely removed.


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

HappyGoLucky said:


> Did you completely UNinstall all the ATI software, including the Remote software/drivers, before installing the new versions?
> 
> Also, with the remote being a USB based device, you MUST install the software/drivers BEFORE you plug the adapter into the USB socket. If you had the adapter in the socket you will likely come up with problems like you've experienced. You will need to completely uninstall the remote and it's drivers, reboot the machine, install the new software/drivers, reboot, THEN plug the adapter into the USB socket and let XP go through its install for it.


I'm going to go ahead and try your second idea first. I just left the USB connected during the installation. hope it works. I will report back. Thanks for all your help, anyone who thinks they can be of any more help please post your idea's!


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Also look in your Windows registry to see if the DLL is there and make sure it points to the right path.


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Nope, didn't make any difference. Windows still see's the USB receiver and it says "X10 device is installed and ready to be used". Only problem is that it still doesn't work!!! RichW how do I look in the registry? What am looking for? I am going to try ATI uninstaller program now. Will report back. (I hate ATI's software!-jeez nothing but problems!!)


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

mini1 said:


> Nope, didn't make any difference. Windows still see's the USB receiver and it says "X10 device is installed and ready to be used". Only problem is that it still doesn't work!!! RichW how do I look in the registry? What am looking for? I am going to try ATI uninstaller program now. Will report back. (I hate ATI's software!-jeez nothing but problems!!)


Plugging in a USB device BEFORE you install its software is a very very bad thing to do and results in just the type of problem you are seeing. Every USB device I've ever encountered ALWAYS instructs you to install the software BEFORE plugging the device into the socket.

Now the drivers are in the Windows system and you must go to some extreme measures to get them out so you can start fresh. Using the ATI uninstaller might work.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

HGL - I think your comment only applies to older drivers.

Still, a wise rule of thumb to live by.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Registry editing is a bit tricky so first backup your exiting registry

Click Start, go to RUN
Type REGEDIT and click OK, Registry editor will opne
Right-click "My Computer" and select "Export"
name the file HOLD.REG file and save on the Desktop (you can name it anyname as long as you keep the .REG extension.

This way if you do make an error, you can then boot to Safe Mode and double click the HOLD.REG file to restore the registry

Now that you have backedup the .reg you can try to fix the problem while you are still in the registry editor:

Select Edit, click Find and search the registry for entries containing:

rundll32.exe C:\PROGRA~1\ATI Multimedia\RemCtrl\x10net.dll

and

rundll32.exe C:\PROGRA~1\ATIMUL~1\RemCtrl\x10net.dll

1. Right click on Default and select Modify
2. Change PROGRA~1 and ATIMUL~1 to Program Files and ATI Multimedia respectively.
3. Add quotation marks around the path like this:

C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe "C:\Program Files\ATI Multimedia\RemCtrl\x10net.dll",EntryPoint

C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe "C:\Program Files\ATI Multimedia\RemCtrl\x10net.dll",EntryPoint "%1"

NOTE: Do not add "%1" if it is not there. Likewise do not remove the "%1" if it appears.

Click Ok, close Registry Editor and RESTART Windows

If above won't work then download the x10drivers.exe file from: 
ftp://ftp.x10.com/pub/applications/drivers/x10drivers.exe

Execute the file to begin installation and RESTART.

I make no guarantee that this will solve your problem but do be careful with your regedit.


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

When I get some time here, soon I will start trying everything you mentioned. I want to get this fixed.


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

RichW-I tried the reg edit. Fallowed exactly what you told me and it still doesn't work and I still get the error message. I tried downloading the X10 drivers before the reg edit and after and they made no difference. Should I change the registry back to the way it was, or leave it be? I now moving on the ATI unistaller software.


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

wait I can't unistall because the rage3d board is down! See if I can the software somewhere else.


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Looks like I will have to uninstall everything with the software from ATI? Is this right or can I select just the remote to be uninstalled?


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

mini1 said:


> RichW-I tried the reg edit. Fallowed exactly what you told me and it still doesn't work and I still get the error message. I tried downloading the X10 drivers before the reg edit and after and they made no difference. Should I change the registry back to the way it was, or leave it be? I now moving on the ATI unistaller software.


You can leave the registry the way it is now. All you did was to fix the path to the ATI software. Some ATI software has a glitch in that it uses DOS truncation of file and path names. All you did was to put the right path names in the registry.

I guess the next step is to uninstall everything and try again. Also keep in mind the registry changes and check back to see if you need to do it again.


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Rich do you work for ATI? (Or recently asked them for tech support?) I e-mailed them for tech support and got almost what you posted as a reply?

After I made the changes to the REG should I have un-hooked the USB receiver for the mouse on start-up? I didn't think of that, until now. Should I undo the REG edit and try the X10 driver alone, install, then plug USB receiver after it has restarted?


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

mini1 said:


> Rich do you work for ATI? (Or recently asked them for tech support?) I e-mailed them for tech support and got almost what you posted as a reply?
> 
> After I made the changes to the REG should I have un-hooked the USB receiver for the mouse on start-up? I didn't think of that, until now. Should I undo the REG edit and try the X10 driver alone, install, then plug USB receiver after it has restarted?


No, I don't work for ATI (They are in Canada, I believe), but I did send them a problem report on their bad registry paths about two months ago. The computers I manage all have ATI cards in them and it has been a common problem for me with the registry. I guess someone there is reading their mail. 

As I said before, the regedit should not be a factor now. It should have helped, but if it didn't, it will cause no harm. But if you want, go ahead and restore the original registry file. Either way there is something else in the way unrelated to the registry path problem.


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

YES!!! I fixed the darn thing! No expensive phone calls to ATI either. I unistalled everything again, error kept coming up, remote didn't work. Then I went onto step 2. Unplugged the USB receiver again, installed X10 drivers again, and restarted the computer, and plugged the USB receiver back in. To my surprise no Run DLL error came up and the remote icon loaded in the system tray. Pushed some buttons and it works!!! I learned that unplugging USB connected stuff in the order that you need to is key to getting this stuff to work, and that third part drivers are need for crapy ATI software. Now if I could just get the darn video-on-demand to work in "ATI TV". It still refusues to capture an sound, only the picture pauses. It won't record any sound, when pressing record either. can anyone help?


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

I forgot to mention that I left the registry setting in the changed format, they seemed to help! RichW you have been a great help, but can you help any further?? Thanks!


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Can anyone help????


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Ok, now when I come out of standby I get the stupid error message, and the remote fails to work unit I restart the computer. What is up with this crappy software??? Can anyone help on the other DVR issue's???


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

mini1 said:


> Ok, now when I come out of standby I get the stupid error message, and the remote fails to work unit I restart the computer. What is up with this crappy software??? Can anyone help on the other DVR issue's???


I put together an HTPC recently, between the ATI HDTV card and Pinnacle Studio Pro Card I did have to finesse it a bit and still have a few bugs here and there. Most of my issues are related to a.) having a multiple capture card setup and the hardware doesn't like each other, or b.) the software I was using didn't like to operate under the Windows XP NTFS environment, so I reverted to using the prepackaged low feature stuff.


----------

